# 1965 Barracuda



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Does anyone know if the AMT 1965 Barracuda ever has been reissued? It was one of my first model kits, and I'd like to find one again.

Thanks!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would like to see this one reissued too - hard to find one at a cheap price. Tons of rear engine ones out there but not the annual.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

I had asked about it in Round 2's blog and they indicated that the '65 Barracuda molds were reworked to create the '66 and Hurst under glass kits as well as the Fireball 500 kit, therefore they would not be able to reissue it unless they created some new molds, at which they indicated that it wasn't in their plans.

As this was my first car and I wanted to have a model of it, I did find that Model Car World Automotive Finishes had created molds of the '65 from the original kits parts. You can find them here:

http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/resinlist.html

Its just the body, interior, grille, bumpers, tires,wheels and vacuum-formed glass and you will have to get a '69 'cuda kit to get the chassis and engine, etc.

There is a picture of the build in their gallery, shown here:

http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/65cuda.jpg


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Not a bad option - a lot cheaper than a complete original - the donor kits are easy to find.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

I wish I could find an affordable AMT 65 Barracuda kit. I have a red 273, 4 speed sitting in my driveway. Over 200,000 miles on the original engine.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Two AMT kits just went for $79 and $80+ on Ebay this week. That's the cheapest I've seen the original kits sell for. I'll be buying the one I listed above at Model Car World Automotive Finishes as it is made from the original AMT body. I had already bought their '66 and the castings are pretty good with the exception of the steering wheel, but I can sub the one from my donor kits.

Only other problems with the castings is the seams where he broke apart the original assembled model and the edges can be jagged. But any experienced modeler can clean these up.


----------

